# Someone just hit my car and drove off.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My son just came downstairs and said that a van has hit the back of my car. I quickly grabbed the door keys and put some trainers on but before i opened the door hes reversed off and drove away.
I did get a look out of the window beforehand and got the company name on the van and also managed to get the reg.

My son said he walked back up the road wobbling and looked at how close he was but didnt seem to bother.

Hes damaged the bumper and the number plate which has pushed through onto something metal and is showing.

24 mins on hold to 101 only to be told that i`d have to report it to a police station even after i told her hes appeared to be wobbling (in drink) back to his van.

I corrected the bumper 2 weeks ago after the Father in law opened his garage door onto the bumper causing scratches.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just been back out to make sure the boot opens and looked at it from a different angle and hes pushed the top of the bumper in, quite hard to see because of the colour.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess you should report it and possibly call the company and see if they will cover costs. 

Maybe imply that you have CCTV?? 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> I guess you should report it and possibly call the company and see if they will cover costs.
> 
> Maybe imply that you have CCTV??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Already tried but its shut today, i have the address but i`ll ring tomorrow before i take my docs to the Police station.
Not sure if it will be able to be fixed due to the position of the damage. :devil:

I bet nothing gets done for driving away.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear about that.

That's my nightmare scenario as I park my car away from outside my house. I'm definitely going to invest in front and back cameras with parking mode + batteries once it comes back from the bodyshop (in for a rear shunt).

Good luck with chasing it up. The van should have matching damage on it.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The wife just said what will happen if they tell me to sod off.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> The wife just said what will happen if they tell me to sod off.


Take them to court. Easy.

Hope you get sorted bud.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I hope you get it sorted. 

It never fails to amaze me just how often this happens.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Waste of time phoning 101. 
Should of called 999 and reported it as a hit and run with suspected DUI. 

Take plenty of photos of the damage from every angle in daylight, write down the van details and a description of the person driving. 
Also what your son saw as he is a witness aswell.

Hope you get sorted. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If they deny it then you maybe out of luck. Your word against his.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

91davidw said:


> Waste of time phoning 101.
> Should of called 999 and reported it as a hit and run with suspected DUI.
> 
> Take plenty of photos of the damage from every angle in daylight, write down the van details and a description of the person driving.
> ...


 Wouldn't have made any difference to the response. You get through to the same people whether you ring 101 or 999, it's just 999's are prioritised for actual emergencies.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

91davidw said:


> Waste of time phoning 101.
> Should of called 999 and reported it as a hit and run with suspected DUI.
> 
> Take plenty of photos of the damage from every angle in daylight, write down the van details and a description of the person driving.
> ...


Whilst I agree and sympathise with the sentiment of this post. 999 however should only be used for life threatening emergencies. I agree that 101 takes forever and a day to be answered but I can guarantee that it's for exactly this reason. People get bored and impatient waiting and end up calling 999 when they don't need to be therefore add to the original problem.

As for the OP.

If you have the company details and the vehicle reg then the company will most likely have a register of who is driving what vehicle when and where. You need to report the fail to stop at the scene of an accident, fail to exchange details and fail to report an RTC to the authorities.

People get reported for these offences all the time so the police should look at it no problem. Take plenty of photo's and perhaps do a bit of door knocking to see if anyone has CCTV or heard anything....

Good luck mate. Hope you get the


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Chaps car opposite me got a wallop from a white van man last week , luckily they stopped , but I had whole thing on cctv . Have a good view of whole road . CCTV was a good investment , even for peace of mind .


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Take them to court. Easy.
> 
> Hope you get sorted bud.
> 
> ...


No report it to the police....leaving the scene of an accident is a fairly serious matter.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> No report it to the police....leaving the scene of an accident is a fairly serious matter.


You're absolutely right, nick. That post was a quick one on the fly, and I was basically advising the OP not to let it drop if it got to the point where the company denied or argued the point.

As Mark says above, definitely, report this to the police, there were a number of very clear offences committed that should be dealt with appropriately.

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`m going to ring the company in about 15 minutes and see what they have to say.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bradleymarky said:


> I`m going to ring the company in about 15 minutes and see what they have to say.


That's crappy news and I do hope you get it sorted out.

Make sure you report it as has been said previously to the police - I would do this before you speak with the company, you can then tell them what has happened and inform them that you have reported the accident / failure to stop etc to the police and they are aware of it...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, did you get in contact with them? 

How'd it go?

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to be reading this Mark, but it really is worth investing in a dash cam, hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Spent 20 minutes at the police station talking to somebody through a glass window so everybody in the place could hear  waste of time really. the copper just said that i have to wait for a call from them.

Just rang the company and spoke to a woman, told her what happened and that i`ve reported it to the police. She said she hasnt seen any of the drivers today but will find out who was driving the van. She didnt seem to question what had happened and did offer insurance details once she has spoken to the driver, if he was drunk hes not going to admit it 

I`ve just been to the local chicken shop (most popular take away shop ever) and spoke to the owner and she said she would look at cctv to see if the guy did go in the shop, ive got a good description so hopefully i will have that as back up if needed.

Didnt get much sleep last night and have been running around like a blue arsed fly this morning. I get hit and then have to do all the leg work.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry to be reading this Mark, but it really is worth investing in a dash cam, hope it gets sorted soon.
> 
> View attachment 51447


I do have a dashcam for the front but cant leave it on show mate.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Why not? I've never heard of anyone breaking into a car to steal a £70 dashcam. 

And tbh you don't spot them unless looking for them. Given the amount of cars with them I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The guy that hit my car has just rang me. He said that he didnt put the handbrake on.
Me. But you saw the damage and drove off
Him. Yes,sorry about that.
Me. was you ******
Him. No, it was the handbrake mate.
Me. Are you sure you werent ******, why didnt you leave it in gear like most normal people.
Him. Very sorry mate do you want to go through the insurance.
Me. You bet your ass i`m going through the insurance.

He didnt own up to being the driver until i asked him, just waiting for a call back with details and i can carry on, Bloody MOT is booked for Wednesday, maybe have to wait for the damage being fixed after that.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> The guy that hit my car has just rang me. He said that he didnt put the handbrake on.
> Me. But you saw the damage and drove off
> Him. Yes,sorry about that.
> Me. was you ****ed
> ...


sorry about this dude but at least you've managed to get them to admit to it! many folk would've denied all knowledge, make sure you get it all sorted properly through the insurance to your standards


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> sorry about this dude but at least you've managed to get them to admit to it! many folk would've denied all knowledge, make sure you get it all sorted properly through the insurance to your standards


I want a new bumper hopefully :thumb: not sure they will be able to fix it due to the location of the damage but i`ll see.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> I want a new bumper hopefully :thumb: not sure they will be able to fix it due to the location of the damage but i`ll see.


usually they take the easiest approach so you might be lucky  has he hit it hard enough to do any damage behind or to the boot?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> usually they take the easiest approach so you might be lucky  has he hit it hard enough to do any damage behind or to the boot?


Boot seems to be fine mate.

Just got off the phone to my insurance company and what a waste of time. they want me to pay the excess upfront until they get liability in writing.

Not a second later and the third party insurance company rang me and they are sorting everything out down to a hire car, they did offer money instead of a car but i need one for work.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Boot seems to be fine mate.
> 
> Just got off the phone to my insurance company and what a waste of time. they want me to pay the excess upfront until they get liability in writing.
> 
> Not a second later and the third party insurance company rang me and they are sorting everything out down to a hire car, they did offer money instead of a car but i need one for work.


that's why i hate having anything done through insurance, they just make everything hard as hell and you (the innocent party) has to do all the chasing to get owt done


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bradleymarky said:


> Boot seems to be fine mate.
> 
> Just got off the phone to my insurance company and what a waste of time. they want me to pay the excess upfront until they get liability in writing.
> 
> Not a second later and the third party insurance company rang me and they are sorting everything out down to a hire car, they did offer money instead of a car but i need one for work.


Well that's seems a bit of good news and hopefully things going okay and it'll get sorted out fairly quickly.

An absolute PIA to have to go through what you went through last night, but try to look more positive now if you can...


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Wouldn't have made any difference to the response. You get through to the same people whether you ring 101 or 999, it's just 999's are prioritised for actual emergencies.





Mark ST said:


> Whilst I agree and sympathise with the sentiment of this post. 999 however should only be used for life threatening emergencies. I agree that 101 takes forever and a day to be answered but I can guarantee that it's for exactly this reason. People get bored and impatient waiting and end up calling 999 when they don't need to be therefore add to the original problem.


Calling 999 to report the hit and run with *suspected DUI*, is the difference here, the call handler would of given it a higher priority, there is a possibly if the driver is DUI of being involved in a life threatening crash given he's already left the scene of an accident and the Police would of responded accordingly.

To the OP on visiting the police station you should of asked to speak to a constable and not with the civilian behind the desk, a constable would of taken you into an interview room and asked if you wanted to make a statement. After a statement is made they would of visited the company and found out who the driver was, this then puts the onus on the company to sort the accident out.

I deal with this sort of thing on a regular basis and it is the correct procedure in reporting such an incident.

Glad to hear you are hopefully getting this sorted without to much more headaches!!!

Cheers 
David


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Have you been to the local pub nearby to see if they have the guy on cctv there?? If he is on the footage then he can not deny he was drunk and then he'll be in really deep ****!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

minidaveo said:


> Have you been to the local pub nearby to see if they have the guy on cctv there?? If he is on the footage then he can not deny he was drunk and then he'll be in really deep ****!


Im just going to wait for the police to call and take it from there now.

I got a call at 1645 yesterday from the car hire place to ask why I didn't pick up my courtesy car at 1630 :doublesho it doesn't even get looked at until this morning.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Been told i will be getting a new bumper


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Been told i will be getting a new bumper


not bad at all then! you sorted the courtesy car yet?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> not bad at all then! you sorted the courtesy car yet?


Yup, picking it up on Thursday mate :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Yup, picking it up on Thursday mate :thumb:


get ready for the toyota aygo waiting for you or a similarly small car :lol:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> get ready for the toyota aygo waiting for you or a similarly small car


When my BMW got hit from behind I spoke directly to the other party insurance company and said that whilst I wasn't looking for them to provide a loan BMW I expected something of equivalent size as I had some long trips coming up. No arguments and I got an Insignia for the week delivered by a hire company rather than from the body shop fleet

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Taxboy said:


> When my BMW got hit from behind I spoke directly to the other party insurance company and said that whilst I wasn't looking for them to provide a loan BMW I expected something of equivalent size as I had some long trips coming up. No arguments and I got an Insignia for the week delivered by a hire company rather than from the body shop fleet
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


that's not bad really but i've seen some poor offerings on a 'like for like' replacement in the past, my mate got a seat mii to use while his leon was getting fixed :doublesho


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

One of my guys had a similar thing, a neighbour from way down the street hit his car and drove off an hit another 100 yards up the road. They came and told my guy as he didnt even know. 
Driver was in his 80's and drunk.
They called the cops, but not sure if 999 or 101.
I would have called 999, who is to say you wouldnt have saved some pedestrians life by calling an emergency number rather than an answering machine.

Good your sorted.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Been told I'm getting an insignia diesel.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> Been told I'm getting an insignia diesel.


Be sure to drive right up everyones chuff and undertake dangerously at every opportunity to fit in with other Insignias :devil:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Smanderson117 said:


> Be sure to drive right up everyones chuff and undertake dangerously at every opportunity to fit in with other Insignias :devil:


He said Insignia not Audi A3/A4


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> Been told I'm getting an insignia diesel.


No problems with one of them to use. Maybe you'll be lucky and get one of the brand new ones.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> No problems with one of them to use. Maybe you'll be lucky and get one of the brand new ones.


The new ones are lovely!!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Smanderson117 said:


> Be sure to drive right up everyones chuff and undertake dangerously at every opportunity to fit in with other Insignias :devil:


I own an Insignia but only drive dangerous in East Yorkshire


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> No problems with one of them to use. Maybe you'll be lucky and get one of the brand new ones.


I hope so but i drive past the car hire place and havent seen one yet


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

91davidw said:


> Calling 999 to report the hit and run with *suspected DUI*, is the difference here, the call handler would of given it a higher priority, there is a possibly if the driver is DUI of being involved in a life threatening crash given he's already left the scene of an accident and the Police would of responded accordingly.
> 
> Cheers
> David


Ringing 999 doesn't increase the priority. The call taker decides priority and then passes it through to despatch (who can override). If someones available to intercept they will, but given the resources that's unlikely.

My missus dispatches officers and sometimes has to take 999/101 calls.

She told someone once who rang 999 for a total non-emergency to hang up and ring 101, they did and got through to her again! :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Car has failed the MOT due to broken coil springs, I had an idea it might. I tried asking the repair company if it could have been caused by the impact but they aren't having any of it (worth a try) so £175 + £49 for MOT. He's told me he's replaced a broken reg light but I told him they were damaged from the impact because one had popped out due the impact. I'm not paying for that.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> I own an Insignia but only drive dangerous in East Yorkshire


You'll fit right in, so does every other zombie round here :lol:

Good to hear you've got the car sorted so quickly matey, shame you had to do the leg work but least you got the outcome you wanted


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Ringing 999 doesn't increase the priority. *The call taker decides priority* and then passes it through to *despatch (who can override). If someones available to intercept they will*, but given the resources that's unlikely.
> 
> My missus dispatches officers and sometimes has to take 999/101 calls.
> 
> She told someone once who rang 999 for a total non-emergency to hang up and ring 101, they did and got through to her again! :lol:


Did you even read my reply, if you're going to quote it ?????



91davidw said:


> Calling 999 to report the hit and run with *suspected DUI*, is the difference here, the call handler would of given it a higher priority, there is a possibly if the driver is DUI of being involved in a life threatening crash given he's already left the scene of an accident and the Police would of responded accordingly.
> 
> To the OP on visiting the police station you should of asked to speak to a constable and not with the civilian behind the desk, a constable would of taken you into an interview room and asked if you wanted to make a statement. After a statement is made they would of visited the company and found out who the driver was, this then puts the onus on the company to sort the accident out.
> 
> ...


I never said ringing 999 increases priority but it gets you through.

I said "*the call handler would of given it a higher priority*" and "*Police would of responded accordingly*"

I hope you never find yourself in a similar situation and waste time phoning 101.

Cheers 
David


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

91davidw said:


> Did you even read my reply, if you're going to quote it ?????
> 
> I never said ringing 999 increases priority but it gets you through.
> 
> ...


A *possible* OPL (Over Prescribed Limit - DUI is American) would be treated the same, whether you rang 101 or 999. Ringing 999 just means the phone is answered quicker. So when you said *"the call handler would of given it a higher priority"*, it's not correct, the priority is the same.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Can a Mod please lock this now. Looks like everything has almost been sorted :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Been told i will be getting a new bumper


Brill news mate. Shame it had to happen in the first place but at least you're getting it replaced rather than a bodge job


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> He said Insignia not Audi A3/A4


Yes Nick, you are quite correct.

According to official driving standards statistics, the Audi A3 is still the car of choice for UK Ar**holes, closely folowed by Insignias and pimped Mk5 Golfs in joint second place, with a special mention for long cab pickup trucks.

Its a different picture in Wales, where the top slot is (still) occupied by ancient V6 Cavaliers with a Welsh dragon sticker on the bumper.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Ringing 999 doesn't increase the priority.* The call taker decides priority* and then passes it through to despatch (who can override). If someones available to intercept they will, but given the resources that's unlikely.
> 
> My missus dispatches officers and sometimes has to take 999/101 calls.
> 
> She told someone once who rang 999 for a total non-emergency to hang up and ring 101, they did and got through to her again! :lol:





ardandy said:


> A *possible* OPL (Over Prescribed Limit - DUI is American) would be treated the same, whether you rang 101 or 999. Ringing 999 just means the phone is answered quicker. So when you said *"the call handler would of given it a higher priority"*, *it's not correct, the priority is the same*.


Once again you did not read my post !!!

Ok I used an americanism but in Northern Ireland we use DUI (Driving Under Influence whether it be alcohol or drugs)

I have already said "I never said ringing 999 increases priority but* it gets you through.*"

So then what you said in your previous post "* The call taker decides priority*" and now you're contradicting yourself by saying quoting me "So when you said "the call handler would of given it a higher priority", *it's not correct, the priority is the same*"

In the situation the OP found himself in I recommend anyone phones 999. 
You recommend 101.

bradleymarky glad to hear your sorted anyway !!! :thumb:

Cheers 
David


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's you that isn't understanding me. 

You said in your first post: the call handler would have given it a higher priority. 

The call handler does decide and would give it the same priority (as in police response) whether you call 999 or 101. The only benefit to 999 is the call gets answered first. 

Whether or not you believe ringing the emergency number is warrantied is up to you. If life is in danger then ring it. A possible drunk driver is a grey area. You could argue it warrants 999 or not I suppose.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So, just remind me, whats the prioritisation process when you ring an emergency number ?.....
.
.
.
.
_..... F... F... S....._


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I actually ended up with a Nissan quashqai thingy, the insignia they had was damaged so I refused it.
I have to say the Nissan is full of toys but it's by far the worst handling car I have ever driven.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> I actually ended up with a Nissan quashqai thingy, the insignia they had was damaged so I refused it.
> I have to say the Nissan is full of toys but it's by far the worst handling car I have ever driven.


Bad that this happened in the first place Mark but glad you are getting it sorted.

99% says he was over the limit otherwise he wouldn't have driven off (IMO). Gave him time to sleep it off or get home and have a quick drink before the police arrived but from what you say, it sounds like a pool van (registered keeper will most likely be their company secretary) so the police wouldn't have been able to do anything unless they spotted it being driven shortly after.

Enjoy the road handling of the Qashqai until yours is sorted !!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My baby is home at last


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

blimy that was quick, but good to hear it's sorted :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I made a little card with "welcome home" and put it in the window so she would see it when I pulled up. The wife has just rang citizens advice bureau


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> I made a little card with "welcome home" and put it in the window so she would see it when I pulled up. The wife has just rang citizens advice bureau


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: that's brilliant!


----------

